# Salamon snowboards



## snowboardercolo (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,
I am wondering if anyone else is having problems with their Salomon snowboards. I purchased a Salomon Forecast 2005 at the beginning of the season and rode it a total of 8 times. I waxed the board and the Ptex collapsed around the front binding and also delaminated in a few sport on the tip. I returned it to Salomon and spoke with a very rude service rep and then his manager, Ryan Sofich which was equally rude. They basically said it was my problem and would do nothing about except offer me a coupon off my next board. I am an instructor at Breck and tune all my friends boards, three of which are Salomon and have never had a problem. I started asking around and a fellow instructor had the same problem with her board delaminating after she waxed it after ridding it 3 times and Salomon replaced it for her. This was the worst Customer Service I have seen from a major supplier. I have decided after this experience to never again buy Salomon products which I have bought for the last 4 years as well as recommended to both friends and students.
Thanks,
Rick.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Rick,

I rode a Salomon many years ago. Back then they were a foan injected core and very light and soft. Now I ride a bomb proof Never Summer. I have only broken 1 board in 5 years and even though it was 2.5 years old (2 year warranty) ther replaced it for $125 with a new board. They now have a 3 year warranty. You sacrafice some weight for toughness, but they make up for it by being able to run through choppy junk snow like a hot knives through hash oil. As I am on about my rant here, I really do not like burton,(especially their boards), but they are the only binding that you can find replacement parts for at the bottom of EVERY ski hill. So I am forced to ride them. Happy Trails.

BP


Think MORE snow.More snow, more snow


----------

